# Koi HMPK x Koi HMPK



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Decided to try my koi HMPK pair! They have never bred before.

Conditioned for 2-3 weeks.
Introduced to spawning tank: 8-11-14
Let female out/courtship: 8-12-14
Spawned: afternoon of 8-13-14

The male eaten the first few eggs but after a while he knew to put them in the nest, the female was actually putting the eggs in the nest from the start! :thumbsup:


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Male looks pretty small, i dont know why. But they are nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I love kois, and I love mom and dad! cant wait to see their beautiful patterns!


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spawning Pictures!*

The female was a great mommy! Instead of eating the eggs, she put them in the nest! The male ate maybe 1/3 of the eggs but there's a decent amount in the nest. The nest used to cover the whole cup before courtship, but overnight it became little, but it still works! :-D Can't tell if the eggs are fertilized or not, if they weren't, they would eat the eggs right?


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Male looks pretty small, i dont know why. But they are nice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is small, smaller than all my males, but he's old enough to breed


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> Oh my gosh, I love kois, and I love mom and dad! cant wait to see their beautiful patterns!


Thank you! Hoping all goes well! :-D


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Good luck!! I love Kois...especially how the male looks like...-droools-


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

such beautiful embraces!! hope they all do well!


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

Ghahhhh the parents. Are. Just. GORGEOUS! I love the black and red with them. I shall be following this spawn closely. I hope all goes well with the eggs and fry!


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 
Update: It's been almost 24 hours since the eggs were put in the nest and I swear I saw an egg or two move a little, twice! Or I'm just seeing things... who knows!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

no, they should be hatching about now. congrats!


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Ahhhhh, so they have been fertilized! So excited, they are hatching right now I believe! You might be able to see some eyes in some pictures, these photos were taken throughout the last hour.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

here come the babies!!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome! This part is so exciting (and for me, a bit scary). You have a beautiful pair, good luck.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Ahhhh, we got fry! Pictures are kind of blurry though. Hoping the sire won't stop tending the nest or eat the fry, the nest is very small but still there!


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Update: About 15 hours since hatching, sire did not destroy or eat the fry overnight! Trying not to get my hopes up though... :roll:


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

More blurry fry pictures :mrgreen:


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Gorgeous couple! I love koi. Any chance your going to be selling them on the forum? Either way, good luck on your spawn! I'll definitely keep watching so I can see the pretty babys.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

WhitneyLin said:


> Gorgeous couple! I love koi. Any chance your going to be selling them on the forum? Either way, good luck on your spawn! I'll definitely keep watching so I can see the pretty babys.


Thank you! I'm not sure, maybe on aquabid?


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Aw they are like lil tadpoles!! Cute!! I cant wait to see how beautiful they will be with their future colors!! I am definitely looking for the babies on aquabid!


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks! I'm very worried though because some fry fell to the bottom of the tank and he didn't see them and didn't pick them up (maybe because they're tiny and there's debris at the bottom) I had to use something to get him to notice... :sad:


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

There's maybe about 10 fry on the bottom that he can't see :sob:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't get too worried... There's still a good chance they will become free swimming on their own and then grow up normally after that.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> Don't get too worried... There's still a good chance they will become free swimming on their own and then grow up normally after that.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should take the male out because some fry are free swimming and other aren't...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds like you're close... I would wait until a good majority of the fry are free swimming or the male becomes annoyed/starts eating a few.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Those pictures are amazing. Lovely parents too. I am excited to see how these babies will develop.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you! But I have a few problems, there's only maybe 15 fry left? Pretty sure the rest died on the bottom  and only a few are free swimming so I don't know if I should take the male out or feed them. And even when I do take him out, I don't know how I can feed them without over feeding since there's not many and they're in ten gallon.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

I see fry, but not many. I took the male out yesterday and they are eating microworms (hopefully) I think I may siphon the bottom today, I'm dripping water into the tank already.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

aww heres to hoping that maybe there are more hiding somewhere.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

They're still fry! Eating microworms... I'm going on vacation for 5 days in a few days though :-(


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Great! glad to hear they are doing good :-D, but as long as they have food, and water changes they are fine right? If I lived near you I would totally fish-sit them. 

Make sure to get some pics up soon, and have fun on your vacation :-D!


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful fish! Love them! Hope the fry turns out just as pretty!


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> Great! glad to hear they are doing good :-D, but as long as they have food, and water changes they are fine right? If I lived near you I would totally fish-sit them.
> 
> Make sure to get some pics up soon, and have fun on your vacation :-D!


I'm hoping! And thank you, I will try


----------



## Sonal6 (Aug 19, 2014)

That's an absolutely gorgeous pair and I can't wait to see how the fry turn out!


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

A photo of a fry!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

What a little cutie :3
They are turning out great! And getting bigger too!


----------



## Warbler (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow, what an absolutely gorgeous pair! Always wanted a koi colour and I just had a tank clear up, so I'll definitely be keeping track of this post.


----------



## Tigger1027 (Jul 9, 2014)

Wonderful pics! Don't mean to sounds like some freaky stalker (I promise I'm not lol) but you have an Instagram right?? Pretty sure I've seen these fish before^-^ They are both stunning Hope all is going well!


----------



## Imzadi7 (Aug 9, 2014)

Good luck with your babies. They're going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

How are the babies?


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

oops double post


----------



## ch0wls (Jun 4, 2013)

*What happened?!*

About two months ago I had a power outage. The temperature dropped too low for the micro worms to survive and the baby brine shrimp couldn't hatch either. The fry were fine for about two days without food, but the backup micro worm culture had died out too. I knew that feeding them crushed pellets would not cut it. I'm most likely breeding this pair again, maybe in January.


----------



## ch0wls (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, and this is my other account for lovelybettas, by the way.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear that  talk about bad luck, in the worst of times :/
They are a beautiful pair, and I am sure they will do well next time! Keep us updated!


----------

